# ABTs photo posted on serious eats' photograzing site



## darelleats (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey guys!

I've been lurking for a bit. Here's a pic of my first ABTs... 



I also submitted another one of the pics from that day to a food photo site, which you can see here: http://photograzing.seriouseats.com/2008/08/21/

If you check out my blog (http://darelleats.blogspot.com/), there are some pics of my first photos of my pulled pork and ribs, too.

I'm actually on vacation now and can't wait to get home to my GOSM smoker!

Cheers,

Darell


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 26, 2008)

Darrell, The ABT's look great but please stop by roll call and introduce yourself.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Those look great Darell!!


----------



## solar (Aug 26, 2008)

Those do look good, even though I'm not a big pepper fan, I'd try those.


----------

